
Node.js v0.8 around the corner - nodejs-news
http://www.nodejs-news.com/news/Nodejs-v0.8
======
pooriaazimi
The text is copied _verbatim_ without attribution from Node's wiki; I think
they should at least link back to it:

"API changes between v0.6 and v0.8" :
[https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/API-changes-
between-v0.6...](https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/API-changes-
between-v0.6-and-v0.8)

~~~
pooriaazimi
Oh, and I don't know where Joyent _announced_ this news - it certainly wasn't
on their blog... and the article doesn't provide any source. The only time I
saw anyone mention anything about 0.8's release date, was here:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/nodejs/aRC2pbFN8NU/YXpB_vuCT...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/nodejs/aRC2pbFN8NU/YXpB_vuCT9YJ)

There are (at least) 7 more open issues before 0.8:
[https://github.com/joyent/node/issues?milestone=10&state...](https://github.com/joyent/node/issues?milestone=10&state=open)

\--

I feel guilty upvoting this story; specially given that submitter is just a
dummy account promoting this blog.

~~~
htilford
izs mentioned @tacoconf that he wanted to get people to switch to 0.8.x
@nodeconf

------
bergie
Node.js 0.8 sounds great, though I'm afraid there will again be a long period
where many of your NPM dependencies are simply broken, especially with the new
build tool for native modules:

<https://github.com/TooTallNate/node-gyp>

We had a bit of a similar situation with the transition from 0.4 to 0.6
because of some API changes, especially the removal of EventEmitters from the
C++ module API:
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/nodejs/rmvA434u3Dk/discuss...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/nodejs/rmvA434u3Dk/discussion)

Hopefully this time it will happen more smoothly.

~~~
catch23
compiling & debugging native libs in node 0.7 is vastly easier, so I'm happy
that 0.8 will be here soon. Previously you'd get a pretty generic hardcoded
error message about failure to compile/link and it wouldn't be obvious what
was the underlying issue. Also, gyp is a lot easier to use than waf -- it just
generates the makefiles that are used to do the compilation.

The solution was to compile in 0.7 to see the error, then go back to 0.6 to
make the module.

(I'll also mention I haven't run into any native compatibility issues between
0.6 & 0.7 yet)

